# Rare!



## bobcycles (Dec 3, 2014)

*Why so expensive?

Because...........


RARE!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Sch...aultDomain_0&hash=item27f203eeee#ht_19wt_1169

*


----------



## Balloonatic (Dec 3, 2014)

*Rare not equal*

Rarity does not always translate into values. Just because something is "rare" does not always mean it's worth a lot of money. Those two things are not mutually exclusive. Not to offend anyone, but I wouldn't want this bike at any price, but I'm sure there is someone out there who thinks it's the bees knees and is willing to pay $1000 to $1250 for it.... just not me. Then again, someone just paid $82 million for a Warhol painting that I don't like enough to use as a bath mat... goes to show I have no taste I guess.

Balloonatic O-O


----------



## Balloonatic (Dec 3, 2014)

*You got me, Bob!*

Oh man, you got me...! I thought maybe it was some truly rare Schwinn I just didn't know about... HA! So, not only do I have no taste, I'm quite slow on the uptake too.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 3, 2014)

Remember back before the TOC when you had to pay for your listing whether your item sold or not, and the higher the price, the more you paid? After two tries to sell your item ending in failure, eBay collected their fees. That kept BS like this off eBay for the most part.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 5, 2014)

this is only a 60s Schwinn traveler worth about $40. If it had new tires and ready to ride in this condition I could sell it to some hipster here in NY for $150-175. I have one in good condition with a sunburst badge, headlight, generator/ tail light that I could get $200-300 here to and I only paid $30 at a yard sale a few years back but granted it was broken and the chrome was rusted.


----------

